# Why do people think of the Sat Dish as an eyesore?



## lee78221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I "love" my DirecTV Dish. IMHO, it adds to my house. Not a eyesore at all.


The reason for the thread was some of the post in the FIOS thread, I see some of the members see their Dish as a eyesore and would go to Verizon FiOS just to ditch the Dish because it's a eyesore to them.


Do you think your Dish is an eyesore?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I think of it kinda like a status symbol. I like it out there off the deck.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

When we selected the lot for our house, we intentionally chose a lot who's backyard faced South. We did this because we didn't want our dish to be seen from the street. 

Yes, I think they're eye-sores.

There's a house a few blocks away from me that has 4 DISH receivers on his roof that you can see from the main road. Looks tacky as heck.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I like the way my dish looks  My only concern would be for would-be thieves.....if they are up with tech and know the difference between the round, 3lnb and slimline dishes, they'd know I have at least one HDTV and more than likely a decent home theater setup in my house (even though in my case its more than one)


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

chevyguy559 said:


> they'd know I have at least one HDTV and more than likely a decent home theater setup in my house (even though in my case its more than one)


Everyone in my neighborhood has at least one HDTV, so that's not a concern.

And why would having D* (or even HD) make you more likely to have a home theater setup?

I've had a complete surround sound system in my living room for 10 years and a dedicated Home Theater for over 5 years, but I've only had HD for 18 months.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

I chose no. Mine's on the back of the house. You have to be in the backyard to see it. There is one problem though, it gets in the way of me throwing the ball up on the back of the roof when it comes down. 

However if I could place the dish in my attic and have it work reliably, I would.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Everyone in my neighborhood has at least one HDTV, so that's not a concern.
> 
> And why would having D* (or even HD) make you more likely to have a home theater setup?
> 
> I've had a complete surround sound system in my living room for 10 years and a dedicated Home Theater for over 5 years, but I've only had HD for 18 months.


Well let's see.....scum bag thug that happens to know a little about technology (more specifically DirecTV dishes) cruisin a neighborhood....drives by some houses, sees a couple round dishes, few more 3lnb dishes and 2 slimlines....which house you think he's gonna look at?? My point was more specifically for the slimline dishes....


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

If some think the DirecTV dish is an eyesore they should see my very large OTA antenna on my roof.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't think my two dishes are eyesores. 

I don't think my 62' tower with 6 element log periodic (33' wide) is an eyesore.

I don't think my 5 antenna az-el controlled 6m > 70cm antenna system on a 4x4 in the yard is an eyesore.

I've never seen an intact antenna system in place that I didn't think was a thing of beauty.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> When we selected the lot for our house, we intentionally chose a lot who's backyard faced South. We did this because we didn't want our dish to be seen from the street.
> 
> Yes, I think they're eye-sores.
> 
> There's a house a few blocks away from me that has 4 DISH receivers on his roof that you can see from the main road. Looks tacky as heck.


Hmmm, looks like you and I are in the minority here. :eek2:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm not sure I'd call it an eye sore...but I very much dislike having to display an advertisement for DirecTV on my home. They could and should make the dish far less visible than it is. The cables running to the dish are also sloppy.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

I think it's an eyesore, for sure. But I put it on the back of the garage roof and there are trees all around to hide it from almost everybody. Of course, there are no trees where I have LOS, but only a couple of neighbors have to see the dish. Oh, yeah, there is also the coax and ground wire running up and over the driveway to the house. It was worse before the SWMLine.

Now, the real eyesore is the 103" x 111" multiband OTA antenna on the 10' mast on the house roof.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I used to have a 10' BUD and thought it looked cool, so sool because you could see it from the closest gas station, and I'd tell people go to McQuaid's and you'll see a Big Satellite dish, that's my house bring the beer.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

I voted yes, although "eyesore" is stretching things a bit. I don't mind it, but it's certainly not decorative. My house wasn't in need of a DirecTV hood ornament.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

My DTV dish is in my wife's flower garden, in our back yard, about 50' from the house. Not an eyesore to me.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

People who think satellite dishes are an eyesore are Luddites!

They are like people who would park an easy chair in front of a $1000 speaker... unforgiveable!

Tech Rules!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't think its an eyesore,but I do feel your house would look better without it.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Not an eyesore at all. On my present home and two previous houses, my sat dish looks straight out from the corner of my front porch. Only dish I ever had in the backyard was a 10-foot Channel Master.


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

I vote other. I wouldn't call it an eyesore. But I could do without it.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I just installed an SL3 SWM for my buddy last weekend, and he wanted to make sure his next door neighbor and others on the street wouldn't have to see the dish. 

All this while he had overhead cable, power and telephone lines running from the pole at his back fence line into a pipe sticking out of his roof - and so did all of his neighbors.

Just IMO, but I thought the SL3 I put up looked a lot nicer


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

It is a large gray object sticking off the side of a building. It has no flow with any lines or decor. It reminds me of my old lego sets as a kid with the space mission sets.

I tucked mine in a 90 corner of my roofline on the back of the house. It tends to disappear as a lump in the tiles. 

You would have to pull it from my cold dead hands, but who really defends its looks? They made it gray and adjustable on an extended arm for function not looks. Unless you live on a battleship, nothing you attach it to will match.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Well it certainly does not add to the aesthetic beauty of the house.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

No....& who cares anyway....who am i Donald Trump ?


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

pfp said:


> Well it certainly does not add to the aesthetic beauty of the house.


Unless its a trailer.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

armophob said:


> Unless you live on a battleship, nothing you attach it to will match.


Sherwin Williams should come out with a Directv Gray paint so i can paint my house that color,


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I like it's looks so much, I added 3 more to my house just because I like even numbers.... The other 3 aren't even hooked up or aimed correctly, just for asthetics...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I think it has a lot to deal with the number & size of dishes as well as cable installation.

When we purchased our home, the previous owner was a Dish subscriber and had 3 dishes (not sure what they were for) on top of the garage. Cables ran up the side of the house and looked like crap.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

A dish normally does not go will the decor of the house, but I don't see it as an eyesore either.

BTW, no overhead lines in this neighborhood. 

And the installer did a very good job of cable cleanliness. I appreciated that.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I think it depends on how they're installed, and how 'obvious' they are. There's one house not far from me where they put the dish squarely in the front roof of the house - right in the middle. The house isn't large, and the dish looks like crap with that configuration. I've also seen houses where dishes are put on and it doesn't look like an eyesore at all. Even though I'm no longer a customer, my round dish is still on my house. Would I say it's an eyesore? No... but it ain't pretty either. It's not visible from the front of the house, but the way the cabling runs to the house it just looks sloppy.

To me it's like lawn ornaments - there's a difference between tasteful and tacky, which has much to do with size of the ornaments relative to the yard and the ornament configuration.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Why would I think my Slimline dish was an eyesore? It allows me to get just about all of the HD programming I can handle, including HD games from NHL CI and MLB EI. Can't get that from E* or Comcrap.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I view mine as a badge of honor. 

And I'm always on the lookout for other D* dishes, especially Slimlines.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't think it's an eyesore in the "OMG, there's a rusty old Ford pickup in the front of my house and a discarded sofa on the porch" kind of way* But it seems to me that the majority of the people who are in the eyesore camp are complaining more about bad installs versus the actual dish itself. And if you don't like the color, paint the dish a more pleasing color!

However, I will admit if there was a better way to distribute the satellite signal that didn't require the dish, I'd be all over it, but that's cause I'm a geek and I would want to play with the new technology... 

* Now don't get all "You might be a *******..." on me. You know what I mean! :lol:


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks totally fine to me.


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

jimmyv2000 said:


> Sherwin Williams should come out with a Directv Gray paint so i can paint my house that color,


Why not just paint the dish then if its such an eyesore?

I mean really, a decent sat install looks better than a majority of catv installs. Not to mention a small grey dish looks alot better than a huge rusty uhf ant.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

DaaQ said:


> Why not just paint the dish then if its such an eyesore?
> 
> I mean really, a decent sat install looks better than a majority of catv installs. Not to mention a small grey dish looks alot better than a huge rusty uhf ant.


like this?


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

If they could make a dish the size of an XM antenna then I'd be all over it - the dish obviously isn't the most attractive feature on any house. But since I'm in a slightly rural area (there is cable available but it is total crap - signal loss etc) - I am pretty sure > 95% of the houses in my neighborhood have dishes of varying sizes, so they are standard equipment and no one really pays attention. The 5LNB dishes are the minority - only myself, next door neighbor and a house 4 houses down from us have them on my street - roughly 40 houses on the street. The rest are round.


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

No problems with my dish here.

Mines mounted to the frame/stucco I have around my chimney/flu(sp?) and it can only be seen from the backyard. I am surrounded by empty lots, but in any event only 2 of the 5 lots around me would see the dish if they looked.

Once it was mounted, I went behind the installer and took the lines that were running down the roof and into the side of the house and put them through the stucco/frame and into the attic. They are now terminated centrally in my garage rather than going to 1 or 2 specific locations.

I'll snap some pics tomorrow and post them


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't think mine is an eye sore at all, but then again you can't see it from either street (I have a corner lot). I will say since I installed a swm lnd a couple months ago I've liked the one wire coming down the wall alot more than the four that were their.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

jimmyv2000 said:


> Sherwin Williams should come out with a Directv Gray paint so i can paint my house that color,


And that is fine and dandy if you live in an un-gated neighborhood. I would erect my house to look like an Eeyore Macy's day Parade float to give me an excuse to fly the dish.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

If it wasn't an eye-sore people would put them on their houses whether they had D* or not. Just like siding or trees in the yard.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Apr 6, 2008)

SDizzle said:


> The other 3 aren't even hooked up or aimed correctly, just for asthetics...


You'd be amazed at how many "status symbol" dishes there are around here. I mean, I understand that there are a lot of widely spaced satellites for international programming which may require separate dishes with different aiming, but that doesn't justify a huge bunch of dishes all pointing _north_.

I have a SL5 dish (self-install) on my 2nd floor roof (the 3rd floor is set back from the front of the house) so you can't see it from the street.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

There are lots of things uglier than dishes on people's property. Unkept/overgrown lawns, dog fences/dog houses, weathered basketball goals, old cars, etc. etc. A little 5 lnb is nothing.

Jeff


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Piratefan98 said:


> There are lots of things uglier than dishes on people's property. Unkept/overgrown lawns, dog fences/dog houses, weathered basketball goals, old cars, etc. etc. A little 5 lnb is nothing.
> 
> Jeff


I agree with you and thankfully we don't have any of those in my neighborhood.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> I agree with you and thankfully we don't have any of those in my neighborhood.


Me too. Everyone keeps their place up nicely in my neighborhood.

Now, the first apartment I lived in right after college back in the 80's .... there were plenty of eyesores to go around. Don't miss those days at all.

Jeff


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Piratefan98 said:


> Me too. Everyone keeps their place up nicely in my neighborhood.
> 
> Now, the first apartment I lived in right after college back in the 80's .... there were plenty of eyesores to go around. Don't miss those days at all.
> 
> Jeff


Yep, I lived in a few neighborhoods like that. Don't miss them at all either.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't think it's an eyesore but I don't think it adds anything either. I can see how some might not like it if it was in the middle of their front porch or something. However if it's in an unassuming spot like the roof where you have to look to see it then it's no more of an eyesore then a roof vent. It's just a piece of equipment for functionality. Would I want one in front of my bay window? No it would block my view but that's not a practicality question. I've seen some houses with an international dish mounted on the front of the home. I wouldn't want it there and think that it can be mounted somewhere less obtrusive but that's where it was put rather then the dish itself. 

I think most people's problems are really when it's put in a spot that makes it stick out rather then some place where it's just there. It's like anything else that's there for functions for example a parking sticker. You wouldn't put it in the middle of your windshield that would be an eyesore but in the far corner of a windshield it doesn't matter as much.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Eyesore? Nope.

I've got the 5lnb sidecar dish mounted to the side of the house. Can't see it from the street. My house also backs up to a canyon. So unless you're walking along the mile long trail that circles the canyon, you won't see my dish.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

WHO DARES TO BASH TECHNOLOGY!!

Not only should you have all kinds of electronics made from steel outside, wires should be everywhere, and when you turn off the light, you need at least 50 little leds on at all times!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Zellio said:


> Not only should you have all kinds of electronics made from steel outside, wires should be everywhere, and when you turn off the light, you need at least 50 little leds on at all times!


When I was running an ISP we used to have a figure called lpd. That stood for led's per dollar. As we moved from as we moved away from RADS to DSLAMS and CSU/DSU's we noticed the lpd went up exponentially. I miss turning the lights off to close and seeing almost fine because of all the led's it was better then christmas lights.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I think it's time that DirecTV start figuring out a way to use the satellite antennas used by SiriusXM.


----------



## rkicklighter (Nov 29, 2007)

For those who think the small dishes are an eyesore, you should have seen the 16' Paraclipse C-band dish I had back in the 80's! That was a dish!


----------



## sjso395 (Dec 15, 2006)

Where we live at, Charter doesnt have HD channels and had horrible PQ. We have 150 houses on my street and I guarantee that 80% if not more have Directv so I dont think its as much as a eye sore since everyone has one.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I think a single neatly mounted dish isn't an eye sore at all. 

However, I've seen a few E* "dish farms" that look plain awful. Thankfully D* offers me a single antenna solution.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Heck no it's not an eyesore. Half the people around here have a dish of one thing or another. My wife actually asked me to put up a 1 meter FTA dish as well to get some free channels she wanted off a couple sats. So I have two dishes in my yard, one is twice the size of the DirecTV dish. All nice and landscaped with flowerbeds and rock garden as well.

Also have an old OTA antenna on my roof that still works.

No idea why anyone would object to a dish or antenna. Just sounds silly to me.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

jimmyv2000 said:


> Sherwin Williams should come out with a Directv Gray paint so i can paint my house that color,


Wouldn't it be easier to paint the dish to match the house?

I painted both my Directv and Hughesnet dishes to match the color of the brick on the house. Both are mounted on poles next to the house and they are not even noticeable from the street. I never considered them any more of an eyesore than any other vent, flue pipe, electric meter or other object on the house but why keep them a color that clashes with the house color when it is so easy to paint them.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Aztec Pilot said:


> I vote other. I wouldn't call it an eyesore. But I could do without it.


Go to cable, their service makes my eyes sore


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Of course it is an eyesore... But all things considered, it's a mild one.

Anyone on this thread who says it is not an eyesore should answer this question... If you could receive DirecTV without a dish on your house at all, would you still opt to have a dish on your house?

If you answered "no," then you have to admit it's an eyesore.

But it's all a matter of degree. I don't understand why people complain about them, because there are a million other things that are worse eyesores. And the dish is obviously there for a functional purpose... Unlike that rusted-out hibachi grill and bike with no chain sitting out on your patio! 

Personally, I have much more of an issue with HOAs that allow people to park out on the street than I do with satellite dishes.... Yet most HOAs seem to make a bigger deal out of the dishes.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Also... I love the polls that go up on forums like this. Asking people on a forum specifically catering to dish enthusiasts isn't exactly a non-biased sample group.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

I voted "yes" but it's not terminally ugly. I put mine in a place that's hard to see and, in fact, can't be seen from the front of the house. It doesn't add to the appearance and I personally don't want to see it. That said, I'm proud of the job my private installer and I did. It's neat, it's sturdy, and it works great but so does my hot water heater and I don't need to see it on a regular basis.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Since I got rid of my 12 foot Paraclispe, I don't even notice my tiny DirecTV dish.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

A thing of beauty is a joy for ever:
Its loveliness increases; it will never
Pass into nothingness; but still will keep
A bower quiet for us, and a sleep
Full of sweet dreams, and health, and quiet breathing.
Therefore, on every morrow, are we wreathing
A flowery band to bind us to the earth,
Spite of despondence, of the inhuman dearth
Of noble natures, of the gloomy days,
Of all the unhealthy and o'er-darken'd ways
Made for our searching: yes, in spite of all,
Some shape of beauty moves away the pall
From our dark spirits...

-- John Keats


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Doesn't bother me in the least. In fact, before Directv added our SD locals and we got everything from the 101, I had a 36" dish pointed at it for rain fade protection. Wouldn't mind mind going even larger!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

loudo said:


> Since I got rid of my 12 foot Paraclispe, I don't even notice my tiny DirecTV dish.


Wow, your backyard looks like NASA.


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

I. too, had a BUD in my backyard for 10 years,

So the DirecTV dish seems like an upgrade!

(in both appearance and functionality)


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

In fact, I wouldn't mind throwing this up lol http://www.thesatelliteshop.net/directv-dtv-12-meter-dish-for-alaska-and-hawaii-p-146.html


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

hasan said:


> I don't think my two dishes are eyesores.
> 
> I don't think my 62' tower with 6 element log periodic (33' wide) is an eyesore.
> 
> ...


We want pictures. :grin:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> And the installer did a very good job of cable cleanliness. I appreciated that.


You didn't do a self-install? Losing some repect here Tom. 

Actually, my dish looks no worse that the electrical transformer, phone box and cable box in my next door neighbors yard.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Wow, your backyard looks like NASA.


It is close but NASA is about 15 miles up the road from me. :hurah:


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

We have become a nation of whining spoiled little B*#chs. I had to fight my neighbor to keep mine. He raised hell and turned me into the HOA police. I won and it remains. I later found out that he had tried to get D* but didn't have a LOS. He has also ticked off just about everyone down the street for one reason or another. There is a lady that likes garden gnomes which I think are hideous. My poor tortured eyes have to look at that about 1 second each day as I head out. We are all one heartbeat away from leaving this world. Let people enjoy what they want as long as it does no real harm. Are dishes beautiful? No but they are no uglier than gnomes, mailboxes or basketball goals.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

igator99 said:


> We have become a nation of *whining spoiled little B*#chs.* I had to fight my neighbor to keep mine. He raised hell and turned me into the HOA police. I won and it remains. I later found out that he had tried to get D* but didn't have a LOS. He has also ticked off just about everyone down the street for one reason or another. There is a lady that likes garden gnomes which I think are hideous. My poor tortured eyes have to look at that about 1 second each day as I head out. We are all one heartbeat away from leaving this world. Let people enjoy what they want as long as it does no real harm. *Are dishes beautiful? No but they are no uglier than gnomes, mailboxes or basketball goals.*


Hmmm.

I don't think the topic was "are they the ugliest thing people can put on or around their homes". It was "are they an eyesore", which according you the end of your post, you agree with.

Not sure what the rest of your post has to do with anything.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

igator99 said:


> We have become a nation of whining spoiled little B*#chs. I had to fight my neighbor to keep mine. He raised hell and turned me into the HOA police. I won and it remains. I later found out that he had tried to get D* but didn't have a LOS. He has also ticked off just about everyone down the street for one reason or another. There is a lady that likes garden gnomes which I think are hideous. My poor tortured eyes have to look at that about 1 second each day as I head out. We are all one heartbeat away from leaving this world. Let people enjoy what they want as long as it does no real harm. Are dishes beautiful? No but they are no uglier than gnomes, mailboxes or basketball goals.


If anyone wants to argue about if a dish is allowed or not. They can find out all they need to know from this FCC on line Fact Sheet. http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont mind the look of mine.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I love mine so much that I put up two of them in my front yard. 

(See this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92239 for details.)


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

My dish cannot be seen from the front of my house, that's how I try to keep it everytime I move.


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> I don't think the topic was "are they the ugliest thing people can put on or around their homes". It was "are they an eyesore", which according you the end of your post, you agree with.
> 
> Not sure what the rest of your post has to do with anything.


Eye sores are in the eye of the beholder. It is an excuse for people to poke their noses in your business.


----------



## Lem (Mar 11, 2009)

I live in a rural area of Maine in a town that has no cable access. Just about every house in town has a dish, so they're commponplace and people do't even notice any more. In fact houses without a dish are an oddity.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I love my satellite dish. It is my eye to the world. I love the look and the technology. What's not to like? I still have an E* dish on my roof pointing to 61.5. I just recently had my roof redone and my roofer asked if I wanted him to get rid of the dish (he knew that I have D*) and I said "No I want it back up". I have a fascination for the technology so I'm not going to think it's an eyesore. When I'm on the road, I always check out houses who have dishes. I can tell right away if they have D* or E*, if they have HD, internationals, sat internet and so on. It's COOL! It's not an eyesore.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Voted No, I don't think my satellite dish is an eye sore. Feel the same way about my chimney-mounted antenna too.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

loudo said:


> If anyone wants to argue about if a dish is allowed or not. They can find out all they need to know from this FCC on line Fact Sheet. http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html


Well, they also need to also read their HOA/CA documents so they can understand if they have an argument that can be made under OTARD.


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Well, they also need to also read their HOA/CA documents so they can understand if they have an argument that can be made under OTARD.


I actually not only won my fight but got the satellite dish rule dropped for everyone in a subdivision for over 800 homes! They had not updated the rules since the 1980's.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

igator99 said:


> I actually not only won my fight but got the satellite dish rule dropped for everyone in a subdivision for over 800 homes! They had not updated the rules since the 1980's.


That's great. What I was trying to emphasize is OTARD has limitations. People don't have the right to put a satellite dish up unless they own or have exclusive access to the area. If you live in an high-rise condo for instance you probably don't have the right to put on on roof. If you live in a townhouse you may not have the right to put one on your roof. It all depends on how the documents are drafted. Just as people don't bother to read the DirecTV agreement they also rarely bother to read the HOA documents prior to buying.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Not an eyesore, but I'm a nerd and would be happy with a Channel Master deep fringe antenna (or something custom-made) on a 50 foot tower, if I had the space. :lol:


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Of course it's an eyesore. No one would put it on their homes strictly for decor.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I just don't want a dish being drilled into my roof or anywhere on the house. On my current home we ended up having a leak in the roof because the installers did such a shoddy job. I won't even consider a dish when I move into my new house in a couple weeks. The house is conveniently already wired for Fios so it's a no-brainer.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

The only people that think sat dishes are eyesores have cable,to sat sub's it is eye candy.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

The majority of dish's look ghetto, and tacky. There are a few who choose to do it right, and to you I applaud you.


----------



## PKII (May 3, 2009)

I have both a DBS small dish and a C band. If anyone thinks its a eyesore I'll put up 5 more C bands. :lol:


----------



## bridge (Feb 10, 2008)

Eyesore...I thought they would have figured a way to better integrate it into the roof line or fascia of a dwelling by now.


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

i only think they are an eyesore when people mount them on the front of their house


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Cant be to much of a eyesorer,about 3 years ago Comcsast called me up and wanted to buy my dish they were going to give 500 bucks for it,
i told them if i sold them my dish i could not watch tv and hung up.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

bridge said:


> Eyesore...I thought they would have figured a way to better integrate it into the roof line or fascia of a dwelling by now.


Not to mention that the dishes are actually getting larger now (oval vs. round) so that they can accommodate more (HD) channels. It just looks like outdated technology compared to Fios that is basically invisible on your home.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

gfrang said:


> Cant be to much of a eyesorer,about 3 years ago Comcsast called me up and wanted to buy my dish they were going to give 500 bucks for it,
> i told them if i sold them my dish i could not watch tv and hung up.


:lol:

but for $500, I'd imagine you could be another one.


----------



## jfeheley (Oct 4, 2007)

Something that can pick invisible waves out of the air and help turn them into moving pictures is not an eyesore to me.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

No, it is not an eyesore. In fact, it shows your intelligence in choosing entertainment.

You guys who think homes with multiple dishes are eyesores, knock on their door and ask the owner what they think is tacky about YOUR house. You might be surprised.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I don't think my dish is an eyesore and it's on the front corner of my house. (Not where I'd prefer it to be, but that's where it had to go.)

I DO, however, think that seeing a couple of them stacked together at one house with one pointing toward the ground is a bit of an eyesore. I probably wouldn't think that if they were both pointed toward the sky. My thought is if it's not hooked up, just take it off the pole.


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

They don't sell faux dishes at Home Depot to decorate your house. :lol:

But it's not a big deal to me, so I voted "other".


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

ansky said:


> It just looks like outdated technology compared to Fios that is basically invisible on your home.


Many of the channels that DirecTV carries are also invisible on FIOS.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

A dish in and of itself is not an eysore, but some lazy and/or stupid people and/or installers can sure make them an eysore. In my old neighborhood there were several dishes mounted right on the front of houses that easily could have been mounted on the back, away from teh central veiw of the house. I will have to go take pictures and post them because the Google Maps truck decided to just drive down the main drag and not go down those streets.


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

The dish is an eyesore. It's not a decorative element. The same goes for the electric meter box on the outside wall of my house.

While they aren't pretty to look at, I wouldn't get rid of either one.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

pfp said:


> :lol:
> 
> but for $500, I'd imagine you could be another one.


Yea if they were going to pay me in cash they would have it,what they wanted to do was take the dish run a line to my tv and pay me in cable service. No thanks i will keep my eyesora.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

loudo said:


> Many of the channels that DirecTV carries are also invisible on FIOS.


I've checked some FiOS lineups (not available to most of us, to be fair) and found them to have everything D* has and a whole spoonful of sugar more.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Tom Servo said:


> I've checked some FiOS lineups (not available to most of us, to be fair) and found them to have everything D* has and a whole spoonful of sugar more.


Agreed. There are many channels Fios has that D* does not - American Life TV, Travel HD, and WGN HD. Plus I can get ESPNU HD without having to subscribe to an extra sports pack. There are no channels I want on D* that are not available on Fios.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I may be the odd one here but, I think a persons property is their castle. What a person does to their castle does not affect or concern me at all. That may be why I live outside of town and dang sure outside of a HOA. The only person that should be concerned about what the property looks like is the person thats name is printed on the morgage statement for that property.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

ansky said:


> Agreed. There are many channels Fios has that D* does not - American Life TV, Travel HD, and WGN HD. Plus I can get ESPNU HD without having to subscribe to an extra sports pack. There are no channels I want on D* that are not available on Fios.


With DirecTV, I get about 30 RSN sports networks that FIOS doesn't offer. That may not be of value to everyone, but would be a deal breaker for me if I thought about switching to FIOS or go back any other cable company.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> I may be the odd one here but, I think a persons property is their castle. What a person does to their castle does not affect or concern me at all. That may be why I live outside of town and dang sure outside of a HOA. The only person that should be concerned about what the property looks like is the person thats name is printed on the morgage statement for that property.


Nope I agree whole heartidly with you.... I would never, ever sign an HOA agreement, or I would just pay fines until they got tired of fining me.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

jclewter79 said:


> The only person that should be concerned about what the property looks like is the person thats name is printed on the morgage statement for that property.


I think your neighbors would disagree. If they are trying to sell their home and your place next door looks like a dump they won't be too happy. But you have the right to do whatever you want. I recently purchased a new home and there was one house we liked but decided against buying because the house next door was painted neon green. Now that was an eyesore.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Again, a home buyer should make a decision. They either are willing to live in an HOA controlled community or they aren't willing. If you don't want an HOA then buy a house outside of a controlled community. It's not a club, you don't have the option to join or not join if it's an HOA community. As for fining, our HOA never gets tired of fining and if not paid they can first put a lien on the home and eventually, though it rarely happens, can foreclose on the home in the same manner as not paying property taxes.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Nope I agree whole heartidly with you.... I would never, ever sign an HOA agreement, or I would just pay fines until they got tired of fining me.


You don't have to sign any HOA agreement, when you move into a community that has one, you fall under the rules of the HOA. If you don't pay your fines you can have a lean put on your house.

Remember, HOAs are not for everyone, but if you are concerned about how your neighborhood looks, keeping property values up and don't mind putting up with a few rules to keep it that way, they work.

Getting back on subject, bottom line is, a HOA can not refuse to allow you to install a dish.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Of course, in many areas, you hardly have a choice anymore unless you buy an existing home. In many areas, municipalities require any subdivision over a certain nunmber of houses to have an HOA, so they perform duties that the city used to have to.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

ansky said:


> I think your neighbors would disagree. If they are trying to sell their home and your place next door looks like a dump they won't be too happy. But you have the right to do whatever you want. I recently purchased a new home and there was one house we liked but decided against buying because the house next door was painted neon green. Now that was an eyesore.


Neighbors? What are neighbors?

House Buying Rules (for us):

Rule 1: No neighbors.
Rule 2: Best HAAT available, clear view to southern sky.
Rule 3: No cities
Rule 4: After pre-qualifying #'s 1-3, look for a house we like and can afford.

We haven't lived in a city in 30 years.

We ended up on 9 acres of forested property, 3 miles outside of a city of 2500, and only 10 miles from work. The house is located on the edge of the forest with an open look to the southern sky.

Only one tree presented a problem, and it was "recycled".

Having worked and played with RF for 46 years, no intact antenna is anything but a thing of beauty to me, and following rules 1-3 listed above removes anyone else's opinion from the equation.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

hasan said:


> Neighbors? What are neighbors?
> 
> House Buying Rules (for us):
> 
> Rule 1: No neighbors.


If you don't know what neighbors are, how do you know you don't want them?


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

I love my 3lnb Slimline dish.
I don't think its an eyesore at all.
In fact I glance at it pretty much everyday like a majestic eagle perched on my roof when I come home from work. 
I have a fascination with dishes, maybe I'm just weird...who knows.
In fact when I pass by homes, I always like to glance at the roofs to see what kind of service/dish they have.
The only ones that look ugly to me are the cluster of no-name dishes you see on the roofs in the low income apartments.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Hasan,

Couple of questions for ya (all meant in jest)

1. Do you sit naked on your front porch at night with a shotgun across your lap and a glass or whiskey and bowl of ice cream nearby?

2. Do you have a manifesto?

3. What trip wire technology are you currently using?

4. How many alien species do you contact on a regular basis?

5. Do you call them IRS agents or revenuers?

This was all meant in fun...although I did know a guy who practiced number 1 on a regular basis...he lived somewhere in the Poconos and used to commute 125 miles each way to work everyday...he was a retired marine gunnery sergeant so #3 probably applied as well.



hasan said:


> Neighbors? What are neighbors?
> 
> House Buying Rules (for us):
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

jfeheley said:


> Something that can pick invisible waves out of the air and help turn them into moving pictures is not an eyesore to me.


A set of rabbit ears or a coat hanger can do that too


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Tom Servo said:


> I've checked some FiOS lineups and found them to have everything D* has and a whole spoonful of sugar more.





loudo said:


> With DirecTV, I get about 30 RSN sports networks that FIOS doesn't offer.


That spoonful of sugar sounds more like castor oil.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Nope I agree whole heartidly with you.... I would never, ever sign an HOA agreement, or I would just pay fines until they got tired of fining me.


Whereas, I wouldn't live in a neighborhood without an HOA. I learned my lesson on the first house I bought.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

RVD26 said:


> I love my 3lnb Slimline dish.
> I don't think its an eyesore at all.
> In fact I glance at it pretty much everyday like a majestic eagle perched on my roof when I come home from work.
> I have a fascination with dishes, maybe I'm just weird...who knows.
> ...


I thought I was the only one who did this!!!! My family thinks I'm even stranger than before. But before I got D*, I have to say I really didn't notice what was on folk's roof tops. Now I amazed at how many people have or had satellite.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Jeez, there's something not right when a piece of utility equipment is anything more or less than that. Good Lord, sounds like some of you up here would buy one at WalMart just for the beauty of it. Others sound like they'd sooner gouge their eyeballs out.
Repeat after me - it's just utility equipment. It is has no intrinsic value or beauty of its own. It's a tool, a means to an end.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Those were great, and appropriately funny questions, Ken!
Answers interspersed in your text.



Ken S said:


> Hasan,
> 
> Couple of questions for ya (all meant in jest)
> 
> ...


I've lived in large cites like Philadelphia, Kansas City, Des Moines and Seoul Korea. That pretty much finished me on housing developments and "neighbors". This is especially true since I've had a minimum of a 56' tower at every location I've ever lived since I was 16, except the converted quanset huts they gave us for married student housing at ISU.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I personally don't consider them an eyesore but as an installer I have to deal with this issue quite often and the most vocal on this issue is usually a women.

With some extra work most dishes can be hidden or camouflaged to match any home,This isn't something your going to get with a normal free install though.


Although it's not officially recommended a slimline 3 LNB mounted to a phase III dish can take HD down to a smaller lighter more manageable package. 


Just my two cents on the subject.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

ansky said:


> I think your neighbors would disagree. If they are trying to sell their home and your place next door looks like a dump they won't be too happy. But you have the right to do whatever you want. I recently purchased a new home and there was one house we liked but decided against buying because the house next door was painted neon green. Now that was an eyesore.


Well, actually my place is kept neat and clean as for some of my neighbors not so much. But, there again that does not concern me in the least. That is their business. I guess if one of my neighbors painted their house neon green it could be annoying but, it would not concern me. Thats just the risk you take living HOA and city limit free.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Funny we should be discussing this, my neighbor just comment on my dishes on my garage and the one on my house while we were talking today. (I have 2 18" dishes on the garage 1 for 101 1 for 72.5) I have the Slimline 3 on the roof of my kitchen. He said he hoped they didn't get any bigger, I told him I hope the same for his wife's butt...


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Ken S said:


> 1. Do you sit naked on your front porch at night with a shotgun across your lap and a glass or *whiskey and bowl of ice cream* nearby?


Oh now that's just gross. lol



Ken S said:


> A set of rabbit ears or a coat hanger can do that too


Interesting to note that the further from the big cities we live, the less that coathanger works. Where I live an indoor antenna will get you bupkis. And by bupkis I mean TBN and FamilyNet in analog via translators.

Personally I'd love to have a big antenna on a nice tower but this isn't my house and an attic-mounted antenna gets us two networks and PBS occasionally, which is good enough.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> Well, actually my place is kept neat and clean as for some of my neighbors not so much. But, there again that does not concern me in the least. That is their business. I guess if one of my neighbors painted their house neon green it could be annoying but, it would not concern me. Thats just the risk you take living HOA and city limit free.


Right on, brother!


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Incidentally, I should mention that I'm glad the owner of the apartment building where I live considers dishes an eyesore. A dish wouldn't work on my balcony due to trees, but I was allowed to put a dish on the roof (where it's hidden from the street).


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Nope I agree whole heartidly with you.... I would never, ever sign an HOA agreement, or I would just pay fines until they got tired of fining me.


The HOA can also evict you. That's how I got one of my houses for such a cheap rate.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> He said he hoped they didn't get any bigger, I told him I hope the same for his wife's butt...


And his fictitious reply to your fictitious statement?


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't think of mine as an eyesore, in fact I could have put it on the back of my house but I chose to put it on the front. Like I tell everyone who sees it and asks about it - I consider it a big middle finger aimed at all the TWC (and more recently, U-verse) trucks driving by.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

You want to see a eyesore just look out of my window in living room.
Power lines and i am sure that one of the lines belong to Comcast.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

jasonblair said:


> And his fictitious reply to your fictitious statement?


His real reply was, "yeah she has been packin' on the pounds over the winter"....

He has been my neighbor for 10 years, he knows my sense of humor.....


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Ok, this is the stret I was talking about in the neighborhood I used to live. These houses all face nearly due West except the one on the end with the dishes on the garage roof. It faces south. This clip from Google Maps is correct compass wise. The houses with the red dots are the ones with dishes out front and are in order from top to bottom of the picture, the ones with the green dot are from the last picture, that is from the back side street. Proves that the dishes can easily be mounted on the back if the installer is not lazy.

A couple of theese are DirecTV round dishes so who knows if they are being used. The second picture the dish is actually about 10 feet out into the front yard. THe third one is slightly obscured by bushes, but still no reason not to put it on the back of the house.


----------



## DX9100 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yup thats where mine is on the backside roof of the house. Out of site out of mind.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

I think the dish and mounting hardware should come in different colors. The main problem is that no house has gray siding or trim, so it always stands out like a sore thumb. Maybe if they made it beige instead -- but maybe that doesn't hide dirt as well.

Anyway -- it's an eyesore. And this is coming from a male partially color-blind engineer!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> I think the dish and mounting hardware should come in different colors. The main problem is that no house has gray siding or trim, so it always stands out like a sore thumb. Maybe if they made it beige instead -- but maybe that doesn't hide dirt as well.


I'm still holding out for one of these...


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Woo, all these complaints about the mainland teeny little dishes... I've been out here in Hawai'i for the past week (working) and you should see the 1.2 meter monsters they have to use out here! And if you want HD... you need two!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee L said:


> Ok, this is the stret I was talking about in the neighborhood I used to live. These houses all face nearly due West except the one on the end with the dishes on the garage roof. It faces south. This clip from Google Maps is correct compass wise. The houses with the red dots are the ones with dishes out front and are in order from top to bottom of the picture, the ones with the green dot are from the last picture, that is from the back side street. Proves that the dishes can easily be mounted on the back if the installer is not lazy.
> 
> A couple of theese are DirecTV round dishes so who knows if they are being used. The second picture the dish is actually about 10 feet out into the front yard. THe third one is slightly obscured by bushes, but still no reason not to put it on the back of the house.


I see nothing tacky about those installs. Sure, they could have been put in the back but, they could have been put in the front too. I don't see what difference it makes. I see nothing in those pictures that detracts from those houses.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

As an earlier poster mentioned they aren't meant to be decorative, they serve a utility function and frankly aren't really that noticable. I grew up with a giant OTA antenna on our roof and a 9 foot stainless steel dish in the backyard. 

I don't believe the, "if you wouldn't buy one for decoration then they are an eyesore" arguement. There are lots of things I wouldn't buy for decoration so are they all eyesores too? Hmm no more garden gnomes, no more colorful orbs on pedestals, no more valentines day decorations in the window, no more kids toys all over the yard, no more silouettes of fat women bent over, etc.

I mean seriously, no one would by a loud noisy box and put it in their yard next to the house for decor but central air sure is nice and nobody seems to complain about that.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Then again you don't see very many people putting their condensing units in the front yard either.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

Both houses I have owned had the central air unit on the side of the house, clearly visible from the street and much bigger and louder and my dish.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

What ever happened to the pink flamingo's must have gone in stint.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah all this over something that if you don't want to look at them you do not have to, and if what your neighbor does displeases you that much they are selling 40 acre ranches for $1000 bucks an acre buy one and move away from anyone who can annoy you.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

The old circular dishes, irca 1994, were not an eyesore. They were small enough to place between two bushes. These new 5-LNB Slimlines and their predecessor are HUGE and stick out like a sore thumb.

Back in 1994, I was the only person in the 'hood that had DirecTV. It was a status symbol. Now? I just don't want to see that big-ass dish!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

primetime said:


> *There are lots of things I wouldn't buy for decoration so are they all eyesores too? * Hmm no more garden gnomes, no more colorful orbs on pedestals, no more valentines day decorations in the window, no more kids toys all over the yard, no more silouettes of fat women bent over, etc.
> 
> I mean seriously, no one would by a loud noisy box and put it in their yard next to the house for decor but central air sure is nice and nobody seems to complain about that.


Yes. Everything you mentioned is also an eye-sore and I believe most people would rather not have them on their house/property if they didn't need them.

For some reason, when people say it's an eye-sore, others assume (incorrectly) that it means it's the biggest eye-sore imaginable. That's not the case. There are plenty of other eye-sores that have to go on houses (like heating/cooling units you mentioned). Some are bigger eye-sores than others, but they're still eye-sores.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

After seen the building, you should rethink 


Directv rules !


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Why on earth would they need all those dishes? Couldn't the same thing be accomplished with multiswitches and amps? That must be one heckuva large MDU.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

P Smith said:


> After seen the building, you should rethink
> 
> Directv rules !


Actually, that's an experimental micro-SETI array :lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

My guess is there are people here that would pay extra to have the Dish or DirecTV logo light up in neon on their dishes.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

gfrang said:


> What ever happened to the pink flamingo's must have gone in stint.


Actually, they quit making them a couple years ago. Saw it on CBS sunday morning, I think.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

P Smith said:


> After seen the building, you should rethink


And I thought this ground-level grouping (next to an apartment building in Dubuque, Iowa) was bad...


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

primetime said:


> I don't believe the, "if you wouldn't buy one for decoration then they are an eyesore" arguement. There are lots of things I wouldn't buy for decoration so are they all eyesores too?


OK, but the OP wrote:



> IMHO, it adds to my house


So, based on that, it seems like the OP finds it decorative and is wondering what other people's feelings on it are.

I find that, like your air condenser example, it does not "add" to the aesthetics of my home. Both of those things are "eyesores" that I'm perfectly content to live with.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

trainman said:


> And I thought this ground-level grouping (next to an apartment building in Dubuque, Iowa) was bad...


Looks like little mushrooms sprouting after a rain. :lol:


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

trainman said:


> And I thought this ground-level grouping (next to an apartment building in Dubuque, Iowa) was bad...


What kind of fertilizer do you use to make them grow so nice? :lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

loudo said:


> What kind of fertilizer do you use to make them grow so nice? :lol:


It's the kind you get when you call a CSR...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

At least it's not taking much space like that 'field' what I posted.


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

Still beats "old timey" cable


----------



## Nation2540 (Apr 24, 2009)

The life couldn't lack TV It make life colorful.Dish like an eye to TV







Don't think Dish looks awful


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Ken S said:


> My guess is there are people here that would pay extra to have the Dish or DirecTV logo light up in neon on their dishes.


Yeah that would be sweet.... :lol:


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Ken S said:


> My guess is there are people here that would pay extra to have the Dish or DirecTV logo light up in neon on their dishes.


I was thinking along the line of a solar cell, to light it up.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

First off, I am a DirecTV man who loves it and has to have it.

With that said, I own property that I rent out and we allow those who want DirecTV to set it up out back (which is fine)

We did not want a Dish on the front of the house. 

I just didn't like it to be honest. I prefer having the front of the house to be clear of it when others drive by it.


----------



## Kojo62 (Aug 9, 2007)

I see the dish itself as having no aesthetic value whatsoever, so I guess that qualifies as an eyesore.

Fortunately, mine was placed on the back side of the house and is tucked away in a corner hidden by the chimney. So you basically can't even see it unless you're standing in a specific place in my backyard.

This made my Home Owner's Association happy enough, although there are other lots in my neighborhood where the dish still had to be placed out front. The HOA doesn't like it, and tries to "discourage" having dishes visible from the street, but by FCC regulation, there's nothing they can legally do about it.


----------



## GaryAZ (Jul 30, 2007)

I voted yes but I see I'm in the vast minority. I wonder if DirecTV is missing out on a huge revenue opportunity? ie: for small fee, optional dishes adorned with programmable flashing LEDs or lasers that write in the night sky: "I have DirecTV....sucka's!!"


----------



## Coumyl (Sep 10, 2007)

I dont think having one dish on your house is an eye sore. I think It says your ahead of the curve with technology.
Now I see a house withouth a Directv Dish, it says to me you dont have NFL Sunday Ticket. (LOL). Or your not a real sports fan.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Kojo62 said:


> This made my Home Owner's Association happy enough, although there are other lots in my neighborhood where the dish still had to be placed out front. The HOA doesn't like it, and tries to "discourage" having dishes visible from the street, but by FCC regulation, there's nothing they can legally do about it.


Thats the thing. As long as the signal can be gotten from a preferred location like the backyard without extra cost, then they can absolutely require dishes on the back of the house rather than the front.


----------



## kg6mvb (Sep 19, 2007)

My dish is in the back corner of the house. It is much less of an eyesore than the UGLY green box in my front yard that the cable company put there. I didn't get a choice about the box, it's a utility easement and I don't even have cable!


----------

